# White Pigeons and Magic?



## Jordan1133 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if white homing pigeons can be used in magic tricks. I know they usually use ringneck doves since their less than half the size. I would really like to use pigeons since the can fly away and return back home. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks, Jordan


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I myself would use Geese...White ones of course...

They are much less likely to get lost in the hollow of a Top Hat, sleeve or waistcoat or other too.

Not to mention, they are easier for an Audience to see form the back seating or Loge areas.

Geese are natural-born 'hams' too, and not so shy and flighty as smaller Birds.


Phil
l v


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Homers will be too big to handle after all magic is just an illusion in the end.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Ah this one I can help with. I have been a clown since I was three. I have ringnecks and white homers but only use the ringnecks in the shows because...
1) There compact size makes them easy to hide 
2) Magic tricks that are bought are made to fit ringnecks a homer wouldn't fit so you would have to make your own tricks not an easy task
3) They are much more gentle so you don't have to worry about them attacking a child lol 
4) Sorry doveys but doves are well, kinda dumb so they stay were you put them
5) Homers can be stubborn and when you often have just seconds to set up a trick you can't deal with their attitude 
6) Ringnecks can be held with one hand allowing more of the bird to be shown which makes a biggger effect, proves it is a real bird, and looks better for pictures
7) Ringnecks look nicer for close up
8) Maybe this is just with mine but I find that ringnecks are less likely to have an "accident" although that also proves it is a real bird lol
9) They have been used for magic like forever so don't fix what ain't broke they are perfact for the magic 
If you want the throw and come back thing you can train ringnecks to do it, I have sen it in indoor shows I don't know about outside might be too risky. But how you train them is have an empty room where there is no where to land have them sit on your hand and offer some food (maybe skip a feeding before so they are extra hungry) then kinda drop your hand alittle so they start to fly hopefully with practice they will fly around the room and then come back to your outstretched hand just practice practice practice
if you have any other questions about this or about magic in general feel free to ask me and I will gladly answer them with the best of my knowledge.


----------

